

Ask HN: How do you test your responsive design during development? - daniele_s

Let&#x27;s say you are building a PHP website in a local environment, what do you use to quickly test the responsiveness on different resolutions and maybe on real devices?
======
aslammuet
You can use simulators. [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/responsive-
web-des...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/responsive-web-design-
tes/objclahbaimlfnbjdeobicmmlnbhamkg?hl=en)

------
golergka
Is this question exclusively about web development or not?

I'm developing game UIs and usually trying to keep them responsive. The
quickest way to test it is to resize the game window while it's running.

